

Rate my startup: Mindstream - A better way to manage projects - crgwbr
http://www.komodokomputer.com/saas.htm

======
petervandijck
Looks good. The writing is bad though. Sorry. Why are there links to
hardware/software on top of the page? Get a dedicated domain for this product,
don't make it one of 100 services that you offer (or nobody will want it).
Also, make sure to get a tour and stuff apart from the video.

In short: this needs a lot of work to stand out in a crowd of 100s of online
project management tools.

------
crgwbr
Mindstream is a project I've been working on [alone] for a few months. I'd
like co-founders, but can' afford it without funding / customers. Let me know
how I could improve and what I can do better

